# Hardware zu Java



## e9926044 (25. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

eine Frage zu der Hardware auf der Java läuft,
Z.B. bei dem Parking- System in Montreal ist ja Java im Einsatz: https://subscriptions.sun.com/subscription_center/home.do   (java.com News)

Was für einen Hardware könnten die Verwendet haben bzw. haben sie sich diese selber zusammengebaut?

Ich suche nämlich nach möglichkeiten, mich mit Java selbständig zu machen   bzw. brache ich ein Produkt, mit dem ich mich selbständig machen kann und was die Masse, der Markt benötigt und da fände ich z.B.: neue Parkautomaten ganz hilfreich in Deutschland , Europa,

So nebenbei: Gibts eigentlich eine Webseite, wo noch nicht realisierte Projekte aufgelistet sind (welche vielleicht auch noch potential haben PS jetzt ist ja bald Ostern, da darf man sich ja was wünschen)


----------



## tuxedo (25. Feb 2008)

Mir kommt's so vor als ob du in einem Existenzgründerforum besser mit deiner Frage aufgehoben bist. Eine Marktanalyse bzgl. Produkte die mit Java realisiert sind wird hier wohl keiner parat haben (sowas kostet i.d.R. auch viel Geld...)

- Alex


----------



## e9926044 (25. Feb 2008)

Mich hätte es nur interessiert ob vielleicht jemand schon mal an eine größere Sache rangegangen ist z.B.: Hardware erzeugen bzw. zusammenbauen einer Umgebung, auf der Java läuft,
oder gibts da was zu kaufen z.B.: ein Entwicklungsboard, wo JavaSE drauf läuft,
Ich würde also die kleinstmögliche Hardware benötigen, wo JavaSE drauf läuft,

Mir ist klar, dass es auch Java ME gibt und das z.B.: auf Händys läuft aber ich würd eben eine HW benötigen, wo JavaSE drauf läuft (und diese HW sollte möglichst klein sein),


Existenzgründerforum ist noch zu früh, ich bin ja erst beim Designen/Überlegen bei meinem Produkt, das muss erst mal stehen


----------



## tuxedo (25. Feb 2008)

Naja, alles was du scheinbar bis jetzt weißt ist, dass du _irgendwas_, _irgendwie_ mit Java machen willst, das dann auf eigener Hardware läuft.

Kennst du dich denn mit uC's und Elektronik aus?
AFAIK gibt es Hardware welche direkt Java spricht. Aber die ist nicht sonderlich verbreitet. 

JControl (google hilft) ist ein solches Teil. Besonders schnell ist es nicht, aber basteln kann man damit prima, wenn man denn mal einen Anwendungsbereich dafür gefunden hat.

Würde an deiner Stelle vielleicht eher in ein mittelständisches UNternehmen gehen das sowas in der Art macht wie du später auf den Markt bringen willst. Dort kannst du Erfahrung sammeln und dann später was eigenes, besseres (an nahezu allen Produkten gibts was zu verbessern) rausbringen. Bis es dann soweit ist kennst du auch den Markt und weißt worauf es ankommt, bzw. worauf Kunden wert legen etc.

- Alex


----------



## e9926044 (25. Feb 2008)

Ich hab mir das jetzt angesehen mit dem JControl (kannte ich überhaupt nicht)
Ich hab bis jetzt immer mit dem Microcontroller C167 von Keil gearbeitet und in C programmiert, programmiere aber jetzt seit 2 Jahren Java SE,

Mir schwebt vor, einen 3D Plotter zu bauen, mit welchem ich Bauteile aus einer 3D Software (AutoCad, SolidWorks, CATIA) in echt modellieren kann,
Mir sind die Problematiken klar, und deshalb suche ich eine Entwicklungsumgebung, mit der ich Objektorientiert programmieren kann, welche aber auch schnell ist. Mit der Programmiersprache C wird der Umfang, den die steuerung haben soll, zu groß/kompliziert. Schließlich sollen die Daten gelesen, interpretiert, Koordinaten berechnet werden, der Motor (nur in x- Richtung, vielleicht auch in y- Richtung)  angetrieben werden usw.

Hat jemand schon mal mit dem JControl gearbeitet, ist es sehr viel langsamer, als man von den herkömlichen embedded systems gewohnt ist?


----------



## tuxedo (25. Feb 2008)

Naja, so ein 3D-Plotter würd ich doch glatt auf einem Intel-Kompatiblen System fahren und nur die Kommunikation mit der Hardware (Schrittmotoren etc.) auslagern. Es gibt da die unterschiedlichsten Ansätze: Karten/Schnittstellen via parallel-Port, serieller Port, USB, eigene IO-Karte am PCI-Bus, ....

Objektorientiert kannst du auch in C++ entwicklen, oder in C#, klarm auch in Java. 

Aber jetzt mit aller gewalt auf eine "java-only" Hardwarekomponente zurückgreifen.. Naja, würd ich sein lassen. Hab zwar noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, aber ich bin mir sicher dass auf solchen Geräten

a) der zur Verfügung stehende Speicher
und
b) die Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit 

ein Problem geben kann. Reduziert man dein Vorhaben auf's wesentliche, so bleiben zwei Dinge

- Die steuernde Anwendung
- Die anzusteuernden Schritt/Stell/Servomotoren. 

Diese Schnittstelle kannst du mit Java direkt ansprechen (im Falle von seriell, parallel und begrenzt usb), oder aber du bastelst mit mit C/C++ einen Wrapper (JNA/JNI/...) der das bisschen Hardware für Java ansprechbar macht. Sollte kein allzugroßes Problem sein.

Gruß Alex


----------



## e9926044 (25. Feb 2008)

Da hast du wahrscheilich recht. Mir ist nicht ganz klar was Du mit 



> so ein 3D-Plotter würd ich doch glatt auf einem Intel-Kompatiblen System fahren und nur die Kommunikation mit der Hardware (Schrittmotoren etc.) auslagern.



meinst,

C++ ist mir nicht so vertraut, kenne nur die Syntax aber die meisten Librarys der STL sind mir nicht geläufig, aber vielleicht ist das die gelegenheit, das zu ändern,
Mit Zeiger bin ich auf jeden fall schneller.


----------



## tuxedo (25. Feb 2008)

Naja, sollte heissen:

Du bastelst deine Anwendung mit Java in Windows, Linux oder MacOS (oder sonst einer Java kompatiblen Plattform) und greifst, in Abhängigkeit von der Schnittstelle zur Hardware (Motoren etc.) direkt mit Java drauf zu (geht bei rs232, parallel, begrenzt auch bei usb), oder du schreibst dir die Ansteuerung auf C/C++ ebene und bindest das mit JNI/JNA an Java an.

- Alex


----------



## e9926044 (25. Feb 2008)

alles klar, dankeschön


----------



## Milbo (3. Apr 2008)

Es gibt doch inzwischen ein Java für mechtronische Anwendungen.

http://www.mechatronik.info/mech/o_np.asp?task=1&lang=d&p_id=28227125459-113&s_archiv=0

Dafür soll es jetzt auch spezielle Packete geben.

Na sehts mal hier, was ich da gefunden habe

http://www.golem.de/0202/18113.html
Automatisch Autos einparken mit Java
Zürcher Hochschule Winterthur entwickelt "Parkautomaten"

Da geht schon was. Ich interessiere mich auch dafür, weil ich wollte nach meinem momentanen Projekt Haussteuersoftware in Java schreiben.

cyas da Milbo


----------



## tuxedo (3. Apr 2008)

Super Sache. Es gibt sogar eine "Stamp" die diese CPU benutzt:

http://www.jrealtime.com/


Damit lässt sich dann schon mehr anfangen als mit JControl.

- Alex


----------

